# UCA 202 + Audyssey mic



## Gurke (Oct 26, 2011)

I try to use my Audyssey mic from my Onkyo MulitiEQ 32XT receiver with the Behringer UCA 202. Unfortunatly I did not get any level, if the mic is connected.
The loopback test for the soundcard was fine. If I connect the mic to my Desktop PC soundcard it works fine.

Both computer have Win 7 as OS.

Has anyone an idea?

THX

Gurke


----------



## p4fg (Oct 25, 2011)

I think that the UCA202 is only line-in, the microphone needs an amplifier to be connected to the UCA202..


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

P4 is correct - the UCA is line-in only.

On top of that – unless you have a calibration file for the mic, your measurements are fairly useless. You won’t be able to tell what part of the measurement is the speakers / room and which part is the mic’s inherent response.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## aackthpt (Jan 24, 2011)

Actually, these guys found that the Audyssey mic wasn't half bad in the subwoofer range. Looks like that thread says you can use the Audyssey mic to mic-in on a PC soundcard (and the UCA202 appears to have no mic-in at all). So try it without the UCA202; use the PC line-out for the output. If you try to do a loopback calibration, though, you might want to be careful with the levels. I am not sure if a PC line-out has enough power to release the smoke from a PC mic-in or not but I like to make sure I keep the smoke inside stuff.

Personally, I still wouldn't want to use an Audyssey mic as my regular solution - but then I don't have any Audyssey equipment so I would have had to specifically procure one anyway.


----------



## kutlow (Dec 30, 2010)

BUMP


----------

